# RE:  TD & Lye Water



## craftgirl08 (Nov 23, 2008)

Can you add titanium dioxide to your lye water?  Is that safe?  Does it work better?

craftgirl


----------



## naturescauldron (Nov 23, 2008)

if it's a water dispersible TD, yes!  you can add it to your lye water.  Like all of my pigments, except for the neons which are oil dispersible, if you're wanting to color the whole batch that color, then yu can add ANY water dispersible pigment straight to your lye water.


----------



## carebear (Nov 23, 2008)

some places, like posted above, sell water dispersible TD which you can add to your lye water.  others sell oil dispersible which you can mix into your oils.

I have both and actually use them both the same way - I SB them into my oils and mix like crazy and I get great results.  But mileage may vary and you may find that doesn't work for you.

Another thought is to mix the TD into a tablespoon or so of the appropriate media and mix it in at trace.


----------

